

Just launched Wishgram - A Christmas wishlist app for parents and kids - manu3569

So, I&#x27;ve been working on a little project with a colleague while attending the Flatiron School in NYC, and I&#x27;m proud to finally have gone live with Wishgram (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wishgr.am). It is a web-app that lets parents create a set of wishlists that theirs kids can fill with items they desire for Christmas, and after the wishlists are &quot;sent to Santa&quot;, the parents can then add all items to an Amazon shopping cart in one easy step. The goal was to make it entertaining for the kids, while saving the parents time in finding this one popular Christmas gift that their kids want. The app itself was created in 2 weeks, but we are continuing to work on it. Please take a look and leave comments about Wishgram. It is much appreciated.
======
vcavallo
I love it. My girlfriend just asked me why she got a text from Santa.

This is the first time I wished that I had children.

------
minussohn
Design is awesome except the horizontal scrollbar, which is quite annoying

------
az
linky [http://wishgr.am](http://wishgr.am)

------
couchpanda
Beautiful :)

------
jamesjtong
Looks great!

------
polycarpou
love it! great work guys!

------
samueldowens
Awesome!

------
adamenbar
awesome.

